# SABC... I just can't!



## Oupa (14/4/19)

http://www.sabcnews.com/sabcnews/department-of-health-warns-against-electronic-cigarettes/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Elmien (14/4/19)

I had some trouble reading this article due to the fact that my eyes were rolling so hard. They talk to the "youth" and concerned parents but the millions who have seen improved health and all the studies that show positive results are ignored.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Oupa (14/4/19)

Yip... very selective reporting. The minister should have said 'we are going ahead with finding ways to channel some of this money into government coffers'

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi (14/4/19)

Well, SABC is not really famous for unbiased reporting.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (14/4/19)

Daar's nie pille vir domgeit nie.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (14/4/19)

Why are we even debating whether vaping is safe. Well national health if you are so concerned about the health aspect why not throw some money into a research project to prove your point, can’t prove anything without facts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (14/4/19)

zadiac said:


> Daar's nie pille vir domgeit nie.



As daar is kom dit in 'n vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/19)

Oupa said:


> http://www.sabcnews.com/sabcnews/department-of-health-warns-against-electronic-cigarettes/



Agreed @Oupa 
It is disappointing to see such a one-sided clip from SABC.

What about the aspect of harm reduction?
What about the great opportunity to get people off smoking? 
What about the Public Healthcare England report estimating vaping is around 95% less harmful than smoking?

Grouping vaping together with smoking in the regulations is not the way to go. I think vaping needs to be regulated according to its level of harm.

All that said , the pulmonoligst's comments are not wrong:
Pulmonologist DR Erica Jeanie says, “The most common misconception is that people think they are safe. There is this whole concept that it isn’t a combustible product and that it is not being burnt and there’s no tobacco in the product so therefore it is safe. Whereas we know that there are two big problems. There’s nicotine in e-cigarettes and there is all the flavouring that we are not aware of their actual effect on the lungs at this stage”

There is nicotine in the eliquid. Even though we know its not the nicotine in cigarettes that kills - it is still there. And then the second point is we don't know the longer term effects of inhaling the food grade flavourings, which were intended for eating and not inhaling. 

Nevertheless, I still think vaping is way, way safer than smoking. So I just hope the lawmakers will take all teh research to date into account.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/19)

@Silver, can’t the VPA report them to the BCCSA for malicious misrepresentation of known facts, and biased reporting. Might make some people sit up and take notice. 

Still can’t believe there are so many idiots in this world, what’s better for me as a ex smoker, 5% or 100%?

Helping a newbie off China clone juices, he pays for concentrates, I’ll mix. Going to teach him that as well. Both parents smoke, so he decided to vape @0 mg rather than carry on with the 1 or 2 per day before it got to 20.

Will still talk him into joining the site!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/4/19)

zadiac said:


> Daar's nie pille vir domgeit nie.



My father always said: "Dronk raak nugter, maar dom kom nooit weer reg nie..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

